# Length of toddler scarf



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Hi, I do a lot of charity knitting and the place I send my baby items wants some hats and scarves for toddlers. (It is very cold here in ME) I was trying to find a site on the net for a pattern so I could find the length of a scarf... but no luck. I just want to make it long enough to fall on their chest and cross over the chest, but not hanging down to their knees. Anyone know how long I should make this scarf for a 1 - 4 year old toddler?

Carolyn


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I wouldn't put a scarf on a toddler because of the risk of strangulation. A balaclava or hood would be a wiser choice.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#availability=free&photo=yes&pc=balaclava&sort=recently-popular&language=en&view=captioned_thumbs&craft=knitting


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Surprise a charity would request scarves.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

They requested warm items for younger children. I wore scarves all my life and never had a problem and so did my son. I know those big long ones could strangle a child, but I don't see a short one around the back of the neck and hanging down the front could hurt a child and would keep the neck warm. I know one charity I knitted for would take the scarves and give them to the parents and let them decide to give them to the child or not. It was just an idea. I guess I will go back to knitting baby items. Thanks for the info.
Carolyn


----------



## fiber (May 20, 2015)

Here are some lengths for small childrens' scarves:

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/PATTtoddle.html

http://www.ehow.com/decision_7218386_long-should-child_s-scarf-be_.html

http://www.allfreeknitting.com/Childrens-Knit-Scarves/Kids-Loop-Scarf-Knitting-Pattern


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here is a couple of sites that you can check out.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-toddler-approved-scarf

http://www.knitty.com/ISSUEwinter03/PATTtoddle.html

http://www.garnstudio.com/pattern.php?id=2203&cid=17


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

How about knitting ribbed cowls, my boys liked to wear these as they stay in place and are warm?


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for the links. I really appreciate them and downloaded the patterns. I put 'Toddler/child short scarf' in my browser and only came up with the little red one. I even went to Ravelry and didn't find any.. must be old age getting to me. These give me a lot of new ideas. Thank you very much.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

fergablu2 got it right....I make balaclava's for little ones..we all used to drive our children around in the back seat unrestrained..too..but we wouldn't think of that today...


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Yes, and we laid our babies on their tummies. Now we know better and not do these things.


deemail said:


> fergablu2 got it right....I make balaclava's for little ones..we all used to drive our children around in the back seat unrestrained..too..but we wouldn't think of that today...


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

jinx said:


> Yes, and we laid our babies on their tummies. Now we know better and not do these things.


I know! I worried for weeks when my first was born as he turned over in the delivery room...would not stay on his tummy at all.... he was 9 1/2 lbs and big enough to raise up and pump a couple of times and over he would go.... this was 46 years ago...how were we to know he was ahead of his time?


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

I know things are suppose to be better and smarter today, but tomorrow they can change things all back. Remember they said little or no salt... now it is all right to use salt. Then they said low fat... now they are saying good fats are good for you. Many doctors believe that the low fat diets help caused these brain problems. So who knows what is right or wrong. I can't see how the scarf around the back of the neck and hanging down front in the jacket would do harm. I love the cowls, but they could get caught on a tree limb while climbing or another kid could grab the back and pull real hard.

I contacted my friend and she is going to check with the center. If they don't want it I will finish it off and give it to the used clothing drive and they can sell it.

Thanks, I enjoy hearing everyone's opinion. It is interesting


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

google neck gaiters. I found a child's on Ravelry. Safe, easy, warm!!


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Scarves are not recommend nowadays because they could get strangled, A cowl might be a good option.

Makes you wonder how we survived growing up with scarves and covers with lacey holey patterns.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you for your suggestions. I never heard of a 'neck gaiter' before. How interesting. I did check it out.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

scumbugusa said:


> Scarves are not recommend nowadays because they could get strangled, A cowl might be a good option.
> 
> Makes you wonder how we survived growing up with scarves and covers with lacey holey patterns.


Maybe it's because we didn't have so many electronic devices to monitor our behavior, so our parents, and babysitters, etc had to pay more actual attention to what we were doing.

:lol:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I make them the height of the child. Tucked inside a jacket it's not a safety hazard.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

cjmaine said:


> Hi, I do a lot of charity knitting and the place I send my baby items wants some hats and scarves for toddlers. (It is very cold here in ME) I was trying to find a site on the net for a pattern so I could find the length of a scarf... but no luck. I just want to make it long enough to fall on their chest and cross over the chest, but not hanging down to their knees. Anyone know how long I should make this scarf for a 1 - 4 year old toddler?
> 
> Carolyn


I find it amazing that they want scarves for toddlers. Do they not know of the dangers of such things. I would skip the scarf idea and maybe work some cowls up.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

I spoke to the head of the charity and they said it was fine to make short scarves to go under the jacket. I made mine 30 inches. Someone would have to open the child's jacket and grab both ends and twist them to choke the child. If they get caught on a tree limb while climbing the scarf should pull right out of the jacket. I really don't feel they are a hazard. The long ones I do believe they are a hazard and I won't wear them either so I would never give them to a child.


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

I would be more afraid of using a cowl than a scarf. A child could get caught up in it and there would be no "give".


----------



## SANDY I (Oct 18, 2014)

deemail said:


> I know! I worried for weeks when my first was born as he turned over in the delivery room...would not stay on his tummy at all.... he was 9 1/2 lbs and big enough to raise up and pump a couple of times and over he would go.... this was 46 years ago...how were we to know he was ahead of his time?


Funny. I too had an 8 1/2 pounder I was sure no one would believe rolled from tummy to back at 7 days..but he never quit.

Then from ed because he was not able to go again to back!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

I understand the reasoning for not using a scarf to be worn.
When you have temperature of -5 below and it gives you a "feels like" of -15 below and the preschooler has to wait for the bus and she is not going to where a balaclava. She still need something to cover her face.


----------



## Dianne Stamp (Mar 27, 2015)

I came from a family of 14 we ALL wore scarfs some long enough to wrap around our necks as it is very cold in Newfoundland there was NEVER any trouble with the length and one EVER got hurt I too knit for charity and they love to get scarfs I never under stood the problems new parents have with them


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

deemail said:


> fergablu2 got it right....I make balaclava's for little ones..we all used to drive our children around in the back seat unrestrained..too..but we wouldn't think of that today...


Well said! The chance of strangulation may be very low, but it happens.
Why take the risk of harming a single child?


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mrskowalski said:


> I understand the reasoning for not using a scarf to be worn.
> When you have temperature of -5 below and it gives you a "feels like" of -15 below and the preschooler has to wait for the bus and she is not going to where a balaclava. She still need something to cover her face.


In those temperatures, my child would have been waiting in my car with the heat on.


----------



## nmgarrity (Oct 27, 2014)

How about this fox scarf? http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/fox-scarf-3

I made something similar for my mother who wanted something small not bulky to wear in cold weather.

Another idea may be to make a short scarf with a keyhole to tuck the end thru which would keep the neck warm.

Good luck!


----------



## mrskowalski (Jun 4, 2015)

Beachgirl1000 said:


> In those temperatures, my child would have been waiting in my car with the heat on.


Here you still have to walk from the car to the bus. She stays in the house until the bus is at the stop before us. The schools here stay open until the "feels like" is -40 below.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

mrskowalski said:


> Here you still have to walk from the car to the bus. She stays in the house until the bus is at the stop before us. The schools here stay open until the "feels like" is -40 below.


Wow! I'm glad she doesn't have to be in it for very long! I can't even imagine temps that low! I guess it's a matter of what you are used to.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

cjmaine said:


> I know things are suppose to be better and smarter today, but tomorrow they can change things all back. Remember they said little or no salt... now it is all right to use salt. Then they said low fat... now they are saying good fats are good for you. Many doctors believe that the low fat diets help caused these brain problems. So who knows what is right or wrong. I can't see how the scarf around the back of the neck and hanging down front in the jacket would do harm. I love the cowls, but they could get caught on a tree limb while climbing or another kid could grab the back and pull real hard.
> 
> I contacted my friend and she is going to check with the center. If they don't want it I will finish it off and give it to the used clothing drive and they can sell it.
> 
> Thanks, I enjoy hearing everyone's opinion. It is interesting


I think a little common sense goes a long way. Most people wouldn't turn a toddler loose with their scarf but the child would be dressed and undressed by an adult who one would hope would remove the scarf once inside out of the cold. I make them for my little great grand son and I trust his parents to remove it when indoors. Just my opinion. P.S they live in Wyoming and winters there are very cold and windy.


----------



## laceweight (Jun 20, 2011)

Young children are pretty creative when it comes to using any rope like item! Since moms are always busy and so are those toddlers i suspect that strangle proof gear might be better. Balaclavas could be fun with cute faces, turtle neck sweaters would keep necks warm, 1898 hats are co cute: lots of things to make that don't inspire risky play. You know they're going to do it, keep it safe!


----------



## knittylou (May 24, 2011)

Hello, I saw at one time a vest with a hood to be worn under jackets (here is the web site--it is the 4th one down--- http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en2.php?is=model_detay&ana_id=49&alt_id=277. I wonder if you could do something like this. Good Knitting.


----------



## raysdtr (Oct 23, 2012)

Sadly,it does happen.Earlier this winter a seven-year-old child near here was strangled when her scarf became caught in school yard play equipment.It is a preventable injury so why take a chance?


----------



## The Reader (May 29, 2014)

cjmaine said:


> They requested warm items for younger children. I wore scarves all my life and never had a problem and so did my son. I know those big long ones could strangle a child, but I don't see a short one around the back of the neck and hanging down the front could hurt a child and would keep the neck warm. I know one charity I knitted for would take the scarves and give them to the parents and let them decide to give them to the child or not. It was just an idea. I guess I will go back to knitting baby items. Thanks for the info.
> Carolyn


How about making a "keyhole" scarf? That way there isn't a long piece hanging down.


----------



## Beachgirl1000 (Sep 29, 2015)

raysdtr said:


> Sadly,it does happen.Earlier this winter a seven-year-old child near here was strangled when her scarf became caught in school yard play equipment.It is a preventable injury so why take a chance?


Right! We have to allow for the unforeseeable when it comes to our little children. It's trite but true, better be safe than sorry.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Those are adorable the fox scarf, thanks for showing me them... Carolyn


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you, that is really pretty, but not for toddlers. I guess you could make a small vest and attach a hood.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

I love Key Hole scarves, I'll give it a try... Carolyn


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

Remember the child whose scarf got caught in the bus door? He was dragged down the road. I wore scarves and I am hear to talk about it. There are others that wore scarves that are not here to talk about it. So when you say you wore scarves and nothing happened to you, be thankful.


raysdtr said:


> Sadly,it does happen.Earlier this winter a seven-year-old child near here was strangled when her scarf became caught in school yard play equipment.It is a preventable injury so why take a chance?


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

A polo collar on a jumper would be more suitable for a 1 to 2 year old. A 4 year old would need a scarf about 3 feet long, preferably one that has one end threaded through the scarf so that it stays on. Be aware that a small child could use a scarf to strangle someone. A little cowl might also be more suitable, or a jumper with a hood as suggested by others.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Buttons said:


> Here is a couple of sites that you can check out.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-toddler-approved-scarf
> 
> ...


I liked the last one (baby aviator hat), but on the whole, I agree with the ladies who said scarves are not suitable for young children. I once used to make warm clothing for children living in the freezing back blocks of the Caucasus where the temperature can get down to -40 deg C. I knitted some hats and scarves, but these were for older children.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

If you own a knitting book put out by the Big W called "Family Collection" it has an easy pattern for a hooded vest in sizes 1 to 10. If you make all of your jumpers and vests with a hood, a scarf and beanie will not be needed (or get lost).


----------



## lakeandsea (Aug 29, 2011)

My daughter requested a scarf for her toddler. I had a skein of Plymouth Encore which I doubled and used a simple garter stitch to knit the scarf. It looked nice, and my daughter was pleased.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

knittylou said:


> Hello, I saw at one time a vest with a hood to be worn under jackets (here is the web site--it is the 4th one down--- http://www.alize.gen.tr/index_en2.php?is=model_detay&ana_id=49&alt_id=277. I wonder if you could do something like this. Good Knitting.


Great idea! Thanks


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

Please don't make a scarf for a toddler. This has been discussed before - we all survived being dressed in scarves and many other things we wouldn't do with children now. But just in case something does happen... 

I am still horrified by a local 5 year old that was playing in the yard with her family dog and the dog played tug-of-war with her scarf and ended up strangling her. just awful.


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm currently knitting a hat and scarf set for my granddaughter. The pattern is for both 4/7 years and 8/12 years and both sizes have to be made to the same length which is 148cms or 59inches. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Hi, I'm currently knitting a hat and scarf set for my granddaughter. The pattern is for both 4/7 years and 8/12 years and both sizes have to be made to the same length which is 148cms or 59inches. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I have also wondered about scarves for small children... I'm going to make a couple of the balaclava patterns for myself, too. Thanks for all of the links.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

the pre-schools I am around don't allow the kids to wear scarves -- strangulation hazard. As many have said, times change.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Lindajoy said:


> Hi, I'm currently knitting a hat and scarf set for my granddaughter. The pattern is for both 4/7 years and 8/12 years and both sizes have to be made to the same length which is 148cms or 59inches.
> Hope this helps.


That's a very long scarf which would suit an adult. For a young child it would wrap right around the neck twice.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

jinx said:


> Yes, and we laid our babies on their tummies. Now we know better and not do these things.


A baby is actually more likely to drown in its own vomit if laid on its back. If the baby's neck is strong, it is quite acceptable to put him/her down on the tummy, especially if colic is a problem.

In hospitals, they mostly lie babies on their right sides. This is the safest position of all, and doesn't create pressure on their stomachs, as lying them on their left sides would.


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

I would make a cowl


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> A baby is actually more likely to drown in its own vomit if laid on its back. If the baby's neck is strong, it is quite acceptable to put him/her down on the tummy, especially if colic is a problem.
> 
> In hospitals, they mostly lie babies on their right sides. This is the safest position of all, and doesn't create pressure on their stomachs, as lying them on their left sides would.


Annnnnddddd ......now that babies are supposed to lie only on their back many have to wear a helmet for up to 6 months to reshape their head.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

pavasa said:


> Annnnnddddd ......now that babies are supposed to lie only on their back many have to wear a helmet for up to 6 months to reshape their head.


Wow, that's bad.

Mothers and grandmothers also need to think about this: Whenever people have had a medical emergency, they are mostly moved into the recovery position, which is sort of on their tummy with their heads to one side. This is mostly to prevent them from drowning in their own vomit. But not if a spinal injury is suspected.

I had 3 reflux babies. On their backs is a dangerous position.


----------



## Keepmeinstitches (Feb 21, 2011)

I knit my Santa scarves 40 inches long. That allows a one time wrap around the neck with nothing hanging down on a 4-8 yr old. Of course you can adjust that.


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

I made scarfs for my 4 grand daughters ages 3,4 ( twins) and 5... I made them 36 inches long and cast on 36 stitches with worsted yarn so they were pretty wide.....having read all the horror stories about toddlers and scarves I was surprised when my daughter and DIL asked me to make them.....nevertheless, they wore them all winter and loved them...I made each in the requested colors and the kids really enjoyed having them to keep they warm, especially when they had to remove their coats in their car seats!!!


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> Wow, that's bad.
> 
> Mothers and grandmothers also need to think about this: Whenever people
> 
> I had 3 reflux babies. On their backs is a dangerous position.


Lori, my gr granddaughter born last Sept. suffered from reflux. Don't know if she still does.. Going to ask. The gr grandson born last June is having to wear the helmet, currently. A friend's son just got released from the helmet after 6 months.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> Wow, that's bad.
> 
> Mothers and grandmothers also need to think about this: Whenever people
> 
> I had 3 reflux babies. On their backs is a dangerous position.


Lori, my gr granddaughter born last Sept. suffered from reflux. Don't know if she still does.. Going to ask. The gr grandson born last June is having to wear the helmet, currently. A friend's son just got released from the helmet after 6 months.


----------



## Mmeth (Nov 3, 2013)

One of my twin GDs had to wear a helmet for about one yr due to the position she was in en utero....she is perfect now.....age 4.5


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

cjmaine said:


> I spoke to the head of the charity and they said it was fine to make short scarves to go under the jacket. I made mine 30 inches. Someone would have to open the child's jacket and grab both ends and twist them to choke the child. If they get caught on a tree limb while climbing the scarf should pull right out of the jacket. I really don't feel they are a hazard. The long ones I do believe they are a hazard and I won't wear them either so I would never give them to a child.


I agree with you.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

pavasa said:


> Lori, my gr granddaughter born last Sept. suffered from reflux. Don't know if she still does.. Going to ask. The gr grandson born last June is having to wear the helmet, currently. A friend's son just got released from the helmet after 6 months.


I'm giving some thought to these helmets. Maybe when the baby lies on its back for too many hours of the day, the bones at the back of the skull don't fuse properly. Is that correct?


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Plagiocephaly, also known as flat head syndrome, is a condition characterized by an asymmetrical distortion (flattening of one side) of the skull. It is characterized by a flat spot on the back or one side of the head caused by remaining in a supine position for too long.

It is also seen in cases of multiple pregnancies e.g. twins, when one baby's head is pressed down.


----------



## pavasa (Feb 24, 2011)

Lorikeet said:


> I'm giving some thought to these helmets. Maybe when the baby lies on its back for too many hours of the day, the bones at the back of the skull don't fuse properly. Is that correct?


Lori, that seems to be it.
Pauline


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

My DH grew up in Newark. His siblings and neighbors would walk a few blocks to elementary school. One morning his dog, Pebbles, got out and started chasing the kiddos. She grabbed hold of a girl's scarf and down the little girl went. The charity wants scarves for toddlers. Who will be there to monitor the child's safety and make sure the scarf is kept tucked inside the coat? I agree with others that there are various other ways to keep a toddler warm & safe.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

Thank you Jeanie L.


----------



## Dianne Stamp (Mar 27, 2015)

what happened to good old sense now we have too much information ask some seniors how they raised their kids they are all ok we are the better from their advise


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm a bit confused. You are making a scarf for a TODDLER. Someone how old? Between 2-3? At that age they should hardly be out in any type of cold that they would need one. Or walking anywhere because they are too little. 2-3 years old is the age I call a Toddler. 

That being said, as a substitute teacher I have to say, first, I do think scarves are a bad idea for children under 12. I see how they act every day. No way. The younger the child the more dangerous it is, in my opinion. Secondly, do you know how long this kid will have this scarf before it's lost? Maybe not a toddler scarf, because they have more adults around them, I hope. But, school age? That scarf will go to school and back maybe 3 times. Then it will be gone. And, I am not going to even start on the chance of sharing and lice. Eww.


----------



## cjmaine (Nov 26, 2012)

The toddlers that I am making hats and scarves for are around 2-3. They will be with their mothers going to store, doctor's etc. This is for a group of very poor people and most of the mother's don't work. If the mother's don't want the scarves... fine. But the charity I knit for does.

I agree with Dianne Stamp about too much info. For many, many decades scarves were put on children to keep them warm. They lived. The wind here in ME is wicket when it is cold... cuts right through you.

A long time ago a child ate honey and died. So the rule was babies shouldn't eat honey. My doctor said they had no proof the honey killed the baby as there was no test to prove it did. Honey has no bacteria in it... it can't live in it, but no one today gives honey to children. But they give the junk from McD's and other junk food places that have billions of germs and bacteria and that is all right. So if my charity wants the scarves, I'll make them.


----------



## Lindajoy (Sep 6, 2015)

Maybe, but that's what the pattern says!!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

A cowl is a compromise and a much safer option. It also won't get lost as easily.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Our local schools will take mittens, gloves, hats, socks... no scarves. If nothing else, there are the occasional snags on doors, toys, another kid's hand.... not safe


----------



## gypsysoul (Jun 14, 2015)

My Italian immigrant grandmother always knit for me. She never made me a scarf. I had hats, afghans, clothing, but, never a scarf. I'm not sure why. Maybe she just didn't like to knit scarves, as I really don't enjoy hats. Our NorthEast Ohio weather can get pretty darn cold, too. Boy, I wish I could get her back and get her opinion.


----------



## Manito (Jun 8, 2016)

Wouldn't a cowl do just an effective job of strangulation as a scarf? Perhaps it would be even more efficient as it encircles the neck like a noose. And balaclavas might work well to smother the wearer, after all they can get twisted and could cover the mouth and nose.


----------



## LindaBlueCat (Mar 8, 2015)

Manito said:


> Wouldn't a cowl do just an effective job of strangulation as a scarf? Perhaps it would be even more efficient as it encircles the neck like a noose. And balaclavas might work well to smother the wearer, after all they can get twisted and could cover the mouth and nose.


I agree. I have no problem with hats and mittens, and the school agrees, but no scarves or cowls in the younger grades. By high school there are not these types of restrictions. And the school nurse doesn't have to keep a stash for high school children sent underdressed for the weather for reasons of lack of funds or leaving something on the bus


----------

